# Old Wooden profile planes



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

At a garage sale recently I picked up these old planes and guages, most have the owners names stamped on them, some really nice profile planes and one 1 1/2" steel plane in an old card box, bought these about 5miles from where the Titanic was built maybe some were used on the ship!

Gus


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd most excited about the marking gauges! Nice find, the wooden planes more than likely originated in England.

How bout some detailed pictures?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Tom,

I'll take some pics later today and post them:thumbsup:


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Detailed Pics*

Hi all,

Tom you asked for detailed pictures here are some, the blades on these planes are extremely sharp which indicates to me that they were in use by the old Guy that moved on to greener pastures.
Matheson is stamped on some blades.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Robocop52 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tom you asked for detailed pictures here are some, the blades on these planes are extremely sharp which indicates to me that they were in use by the old Guy that moved on to greener pastures.
> Matheson is stamped on some blades.


Very cool Robo! Once again, in my opinion your best acquisition there was the marking gauges! Have fun with it all!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool find. I think you've got some gems there.


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like a nice haul. hope you have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Killer find! I never seem to come across anything really cool and vintage like that at yard sales...usually just the "stems and seeds" of picked-over [email protected]


----------

